# Welcoming a Wuyi New Year



## skywatch (Aug 3, 2010)

Ever since Kevin Ma introduced us to his beautiful Wuyi tribute design, I have been waiting with anticipation for its release. I just received mine today and went a bit camera crazy. I'm very fond of Sea-Gull's more restrained designs, and this one tickles all my sweet spots.

You can see from the side-by-side comparison to the 816.351 that the two share many features. The case and crystal are identical, 40mm diameter, about 11mm thick counting the domed crystal; both have the same ST21 movement (28.8.Kbph auto, ETA 2824 derivative), silver sunburst dial, applied indices, lume dots and sword hands. However, the hands and hatches on the Wuyi are gold-tone. Also, the Wuyi seconds hand features a small red arrow tip. The Wuyi also features a gold plated rotor inscribed with the Sea-Gull logo. Caseback text includes "US SeaGull Exclusive", "Wuyi" and edition number xxx/500.

So here are a bunch of photos. Feel free to add some of your own.


----------



## AlbertaTime (Dec 27, 2008)

_Simply_ beautiful. And a proud 中华天津. Exactly the way it should be.

Congratulations on your licence. Use it carefully ;-)


----------



## MHe225 (Jan 24, 2010)

Congrats, skywatch, beautiful piece. I'm patiently awaiting mine (will be in the next batch, as I have asked for one of the higher serial numbers)



AlbertaTime said:


> Congratulations on your licence. Use it carefully ;-)


Now I know that my eyes did not deceive me and did recognize Mr. B's calling card correctly.

RonB


----------



## skywatch (Aug 3, 2010)

heh heh... well spotted. ;-)


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

Congratulations, I'm impatiently awaiting mine...


----------



## Will_f (Jul 4, 2011)

Congrats 007. I'm currently far away from home so I won't be seeing mine for some time. When I do, pictures will be posted.


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)

Many congrats !!!
Looks a stunner, J.B. but please not your nato  Thanks for your pics., great as ever

No news of mine yet 
Regards, Dave


----------



## skywatch (Aug 3, 2010)

No Nato for this sweet pea, worry you not; but I might experiment with dark brown buffalo or perhaps shell cordovan. I think a deep brown/oxblood might nicely pick up the gold details.


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)

skywatch said:


> No Nato for this sweet pea, worry you not; but I might experiment with dark brown buffalo or perhaps shell cordovan. I think a deep brown/oxblood might nicely pick up the gold details.


Funny that you should say that as I asked if he could supply on a brown strap, which imo would match better than black. We'll see.
I was 'shaken' by the quality of finish on my '55 , and can see being 'stirred' by the Wuti aswell going from the photos.

Did you get the cert. btw as the site has a note about to follow. Perhaps that's why mine has been held up so that Kevin sends as one to UK. Guess that he's been a bit pre-occupied recently with his good fortune though


----------



## Colin63 (Mar 10, 2010)

That looks beautiful! I can't wait until mine arrives but knowing UK customs it could be a while.


----------



## skywatch (Aug 3, 2010)

arktika1148 said:


> Funny that you should say that as I asked if he could supply on a brown strap, which imo would match better than black. We'll see.
> I was 'shaken' by the quality of finish on my '55 , and can see being 'stirred' by the Wuti aswell going from the photos.
> 
> Did you get the cert. btw as the site has a note about to follow. Perhaps that's why mine has been held up so that Kevin sends as one to UK. Guess that he's been a bit pre-occupied recently with his good fortune though


re: brown strap - I think it needs just the right color brown. I'll probably have to see one in person before swapping it.
re: quality of finish - indeed, recent Sea-Gulls tend to impress me this way, I think they have upped their game a bit.
re: certificate - mine did not come with it, but indeed Kevin wrote that he'll send them later. He had customs delays as well, with the shipment entering USA.


----------



## Oldheritage (Jan 3, 2009)

Looks fantastic, I really like the finish on the movement. Too bad that I don't have the cash with the euro taking a nice fall...


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

Has anyone else in the US received theirs yet? skywatch, did Kevin send you a tracking number when the watch was shipped out, or did it just show up at the door one day?


----------



## Will_f (Jul 4, 2011)

According to the tracking number I got, the watch arrived at my office earlier this week. Unfortunately I'm about 3000 mi away ATM. Kevin's currently in China, so I guess he's relying on someone else to ship them out.

You might want to send Kevin an Email (which is what I did) for the tracking number.


----------



## lipla (Jul 6, 2011)

mleok said:


> Has anyone else in the US received theirs yet? skywatch, did Kevin send you a tracking number when the watch was shipped out, or did it just show up at the door one day?


I got mine on friday by USPS. Kevin did not send me a tracking number though.
The watch is well worth the wait!

cheers
lipla


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

Okay, I just received mine on my doorstep. I didn't receive a tracking number before it arrived.

The watch itself is very nice indeed, the included leather strap isn't that great. It comes with a signed Tang buckle, but I swapping it out for a Seagull double deployant I got for my Seagull skeleton watch. The black leather strap doesn't quite fit the watch, but neither does the burgundy Hirsch Duke strap that I tried, maybe a honey brown strap might do the trick.

The front crystal is slightly domed, and the water drop test suggests that it's sapphire. The display caseback is quite small, and appears to use mineral glass. But it shows off a nicely finished custom Seagull rotor and Seagull movement with perlage.

The watch wears quite large, since it is almost all dial. The water resistance is listed as 30m on the caseback, which is less than the 50m stated on the US Seagull website, not really a big deal, but should perhaps be mentioned.

Okay, now for some obligatory wrist shots and a movement shot.


----------



## Martin_B (Apr 11, 2008)

Darn, stop showing this beautiful watch!
I already have the M177, and I don't need this one, I think, but, it looks sooo good, and, ehm, it's a better movement, and the dial is sooo nice, and that red arrow second hand...

Regards,

Martin


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

Martin_B said:


> Darn, stop showing this beautiful watch!
> I already have the M177, and I don't need this one, I think, but, it looks sooo good, and, ehm, it's a better movement, and the dial is sooo nice, and that red arrow second hand...
> 
> Regards,
> ...


And, it's a limited edition...


----------



## skywatch (Aug 3, 2010)

Glad to see a few other people receiving theirs! Thank you, mleok, for confirming my suspicions that the front crystal is sapphire, same as on the 816.351. Interestingly the USSeaGull website states that it's glass. I didn't try a water drop but I can say that the refractive and reflective qualities seem identical between the two watches. For Martin_B, my apologies ... The appearance is certainly similar to the M177/816.351; and if you already had an 816.351 it wouldn't wouldn't feel like a big difference. However, it does seem like a bigger step up from the M177 in terms of movement and crystal, and maybe the limited edition might tip in its favor?

I am still thinking about the best replacement strap for mine. I like the matte black Sea-Gull strap OK but the gold features on the dial really do seem to call for some shade of brown. I have a couple tobacco colored straps on order from International Watchman, and maybe one of those will do the trick. :think:


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

Beautiful watch........where do I order one......it's a new year and I think a new watch is calling.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Colin63 (Mar 10, 2010)

fatehbajwa said:


> Beautiful watch........where do I order one......it's a new year and I think a new watch is calling.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Original thread https://www.watchuseek.com/f72/us-seagull-wuyi-limited-620833.html

Order here -SeaGull USA

Email Kevin if you have a prefered number (000/500) Subject to availability. Include your paypal reference. https://www.watchuseek.com/sendmessage.php?do=mailmember&u=36062

Waiting for mine right now!


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

skywatch said:


> I am still thinking about the best replacement strap for mine. I like the matte black Sea-Gull strap OK but the gold features on the dial really do seem to call for some shade of brown. I have a couple tobacco colored straps on order from International Watchman, and maybe one of those will do the trick. :think:


Yes, the watch face and hands have warm colors, and some sort of brown strap would complement that better. Post photos of your strap choice when you decide.


----------



## skywatch (Aug 3, 2010)

fatehbajwa said:


> Beautiful watch........where do I order one......it's a new year and I think a new watch is calling.


Hi Fateh - as Colin said, the source is USSeagull.com. If for any reason it turns out that they are not able to ship to India, you can contact me and I'll see if I can help out as an intermediary. - RR


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

Okay, so this is the Wuyi on a honey brown strap.


----------



## Oldheritage (Jan 3, 2009)

Looks great with the color of the hands and dial, nicer IMHO than the black strap :-!

I really have to stop looking at this watch, if only it had been available before the Euro went south I would have bought it in a heartbeat :-(


----------



## skywatch (Aug 3, 2010)

mleok said:


> Okay, so this is the Wuyi on a honey brown strap.


That looks perfect! I hope I get a chance to post a tobacco colored strap next week.


----------



## Will_f (Jul 4, 2011)

skywatch said:


> That looks perfect! I hope I get a chance to post a tobacco colored strap next week.


Looking forward to seeing the tobacco match up. My guess is that it will look great.


----------



## Will_f (Jul 4, 2011)

Well I got back home and picked up the WUYI from the office. What a beauty! It's my first Chinese watch and I am very impressed. Many thanks Kevin for making this watch available to us.

I'll post pictures later when I get a chance.


----------



## skywatch (Aug 3, 2010)

I also got something nice in the mail today: four different brown straps from International Watchman (I love a place where I can get $6 straps just to experiment!) I haven't decided yet, but here are my options. I am leaning toward the subtle Cordovan or (surprisingly) the shiny Alligator. The matte Croc looks almost identical to the original black, just slightly deep brown. I love it, but maybe I'll try the dressy bling for a change. The Teju is just a bit too blingy perhaps... ;-)


----------



## AlbertaTime (Dec 27, 2008)

#1 is my preference, then #3 and #4 tie for 2nd.


----------



## skywatch (Aug 3, 2010)

AlbertaTime said:


> #1 is my preference, then #3 and #4 tie for 2nd.


My wife agrees with you, Ron, but just because I'm stubborn and colorblind I have it on #2 for now. (I think I'll save #1 for the forum project watch, if not #3). The #4 Teju looks more blingy in real life, too much perhaps for a tasteless cuss like me! :-d

Luckily, we can swap these things around like clothes on a babydoll. ;-)


----------



## Colin63 (Mar 10, 2010)

Mine has arrived in the UK! I am so impressed by the finish and it is so comfortable to wear. It will take a long time for me to decide on a better strap. Photos at the weekend.:-!


----------



## Martin_B (Apr 11, 2008)

Nice! I'd go for #2, and #4 comes in second.

Regards,

Martin


----------



## Will_f (Jul 4, 2011)

I'm leaning towards #4


----------



## LittleTim (Jan 17, 2011)

You guys are killing me. I showed the watch to my wife and she gave me the "death stare". Now, how many visit to the blood bank does it take to buy one? Hummmm


----------



## Will_f (Jul 4, 2011)

LittleTim said:


> You guys are killing me. I showed the watch to my wife and she gave me the "death stare". Now, how many visit to the blood bank does it take to buy one? Hummmm


I wish I could help LT. Sometimes, the disease just has to follow its course.


----------



## Colin63 (Mar 10, 2010)

Ok, as promised here are a few photos of mine.


----------



## skywatch (Aug 3, 2010)

Exquisite photographs, Colin! Thank you for contributing your artistry. - R


----------



## AlbertaTime (Dec 27, 2008)

Colin63 said:


> Ok, as promised here are a few photos of mine.


Excellent, your photos manage to capture the warmth of this beautiful piece where mine didn't even come close. Great watch, wonderfully accurate photography! Thank you! :-!


----------



## catlike (Aug 7, 2009)

Well this is my first visit to the Chinese mechanical watch forum, so I think it gives me the right to ask a stupid question (be kind) :-d

What do the Chinese letters say on the dial?

BTW, I really like this watch. I started looking at this forum to look for a Chinese watch for my collection and I think a USA LE Chinese watch in Australia fits the bill ;-)


----------



## saskwatch (Sep 17, 2010)

catlike said:


> Well this is my first visit to the Chinese mechanical watch forum, so I think it gives me the right to ask a stupid question (be kind) :-d
> 
> What do the Chinese letters say on the dial?
> 
> BTW, I really like this watch. I started looking at this forum to look for a Chinese watch for my collection and I think a USA LE Chinese watch in Australia fits the bill ;-)


Welcome, catlike!

It's not a stupid question. 中国 天津 = China Tianjin.


----------



## catlike (Aug 7, 2009)

Thanks saskwatch.

I think I'll order one now :-!

edit: I just realized that I have been to Tianjin, the company I used to work for had a crusher factory there! Even more reason to order a Seagull. Thanks again.


----------



## miroman (Oct 29, 2010)

Today I received mine, just in the beginning of the Chinese New Year of the Dragon. Here's a wrist-shot:









It's a little different from the "original" -> "51" re-issue China's 1st mechanical watch by Sea-Gull limited edition #1358 | eBay
And it's strange that an 'american' version has chinese letters on the dial, but the chinese version has not . 
I like mine more, especially the red arrow on the seconds hand (of course, every chinese watch has to has something red on the dial) and the chinese inscription. The case from m177s also makes it bigger, as the actual trends are.

I can't get is the glass of my Wuyi saphire or not? Because the chinese version is advertised as saphire...


----------



## wsxts (Jan 26, 2012)

The Chinese like to play with the limited edition tricks!


----------



## Colin63 (Mar 10, 2010)

I have just ordered a new strap for mine which I am hoping will complement the gold on the dial. Photos when it arrives.:-!


----------



## RuffRydas (Mar 19, 2011)

wsxts said:


> The Chinese like to play with the limited edition tricks!


I'm not sure I see you point? This is a limited edition watch made specially for US Seagull by Kevin Ma, how is it a "trick"?


----------



## Boiler (Aug 10, 2008)

Thanks for the pictures, everyone...they are slowly breaking my will to resist ordering one!

As the owner of a small wrist, I’m always a little concerned with dimensions. I should be ok with the 40mm diameter, but can anyone post the lug-to-lug distance & the lug width measurements for me?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Colin63 (Mar 10, 2010)

Boiler said:


> Thanks for the pictures, everyone...they are slowly breaking my will to resist ordering one!
> 
> As the owner of a small wrist, I'm always a little concerned with dimensions. I should be ok with the 40mm diameter, but can anyone post the lug-to-lug distance & the lug width measurements for me?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Lug to lug is 46mm. Lug width (strap size) is 20mm.


----------



## MeLikeyTacos (Feb 23, 2011)

Mine arrived on Saturday, it's #144. Very happy with it so far! Nice quality, clean looks, quiet, not heavy...plenty to like here. I set it Saturday night, just checked it about 10 mins ago, did the math, it gains about 9 seconds/day. I originally didn't like the looks of the band (looking at it on the internet) but upon seeing it in person it's not bad at all. I think I might still pick up a nice dark-brown leather band for it though to try out. Anyway, I'll post some photos whenever I get the motivation to dig out my DSLR; but I doubt I'll be able to top the ones Colin63 just posted


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)

edit.... sorry for the poor photo's...I'll blame low winter light , and shrinking pixels.
Over the last few days have been swapping the two straps and to me they really do change the look.
First time the '55 strap has been off but thought I'd try it on mesh, transformed....but on the Wuyi pretty classy imo. Normally too much shiney silver just does not work for me but the Wuyi dial is more of a very lightly toasted colour.
Think I may need some more mesh 

edit 2.... just looked at these pics. and had to measure the cases again .
Both 39mm , 20mm lugs , yet look different.


----------



## Torsten (Dec 26, 2009)

I just picked up mine while in the US. Just as beautifull as all the amazing photos showed. The black strap is nice but in my opinion a brown strap is the way to go. It's good to know that people like Kevin are reading our threads and comments and subsequently produce what the community is interested in.


----------



## Colin63 (Mar 10, 2010)

My new strap arrived and it is lovely and the buckle swapped over fine. I give you Wuyi on Ostrich.


----------



## AlbertaTime (Dec 27, 2008)

Colin63 said:


> My new strap arrived and it is lovely and the buckle swapped over fine. I give you Wuyi on Ostrich.


That works beautifully. Great colour!


----------



## Martin_B (Apr 11, 2008)

AlbertaTime said:


> That works beautifully. Great colour!


I agree, beautiful! :-!


----------



## NineFace (Jan 22, 2012)

Just got it today No.189 








40mm on my 6" wrist lol








True colour of Wuyi








under the light room


----------



## catlike (Aug 7, 2009)

I got mine today - number 040 b-)

Great job Kevin! I think the black strap is actually OK and that red tipped second hand caps it all off very nicely.


----------



## NineFace (Jan 22, 2012)

My WuYi is +15sec per day, is that too fast?


----------



## Will_f (Jul 4, 2011)

NineFace said:


> My WuYi is +15sec per day, is that too fast?


Mine started out about 15s/d fast, but I think it's running closer to 8 now. I'll check it tomorrow and see for sure.


----------



## Colin63 (Mar 10, 2010)

Last week mine was running 4 seconds a day fast. This week it is 3 seconds a day fast. This is wearing it only at home in the evening and weekend, placed crown down at night.

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk


----------



## NineFace (Jan 22, 2012)

2nd day, about +5 sec fast, I was study last night so it been on my wrist almost 24h


----------



## Will_f (Jul 4, 2011)

Had mine for about 3 weeks. With 24h wear it's 10s/d fast.


----------



## bstag (Sep 3, 2011)

Got mine today. Some pics. Very nice watch for sure.


----------



## NineFace (Jan 22, 2012)

I wanna buy a new strap for my WuYi, so can you guys post some more photos of your watch with nice strap? 



For the past 3 day, my watch was running at +5 sec/day but last night I reset the time and seem to run faster like the first day when I got the watch  Now it been 12 hours and it run +5 already. So is stopping the watch will make it run faster?


----------



## Will_f (Jul 4, 2011)

finally took a picture of mine.


----------



## calvincc (Jan 15, 2012)

Can this watch be hand wound if not worn for a few days? Or is it going to damage the movement? Thanks.


----------



## AlbertaTime (Dec 27, 2008)

calvincc said:


> Can this watch be hand wound if not worn for a few days? Or is it going to damage the movement? Thanks.


Go ahead and hand wind it


----------



## calvincc (Jan 15, 2012)

AlbertaTime said:


> Go ahead and hand wind it


How often can I do it before it damages the watch?

Also how long is the power reserve for this watch? Thanks.


----------



## NineFace (Jan 22, 2012)

I didn't know that this watch can be hand wind :/


----------



## xingfenzhen (Aug 20, 2011)

NineFace said:


> I didn't know that this watch can be hand wind :/


All Chinese watches can be hand wind, I believe. No hand winding is more of Seiko thing, probably to push you toward more upscale models I believe.



calvincc said:


> How often can I do it before it damages the watch?
> 
> Also how long is the power reserve for this watch? Thanks.


Why would hand winding damage the movement? I hand wind all my watches if I don't use it for a while (just a few turns, enough just to get it started), nothing bad happens to my my watches. I think...


----------



## AlbertaTime (Dec 27, 2008)

calvincc said:


> How often can I do it before it damages the watch?
> 
> Also how long is the power reserve for this watch? Thanks.


It's an automatic, so (just as it winds when you wear it) you can wind it lots with no trouble. That said, no use overdoing it. Your mileage may vary, but if I wanted to wear mine after a while off the wrist I'd give it 20 or 30 thumb to finger twirls to get the reserve up. I haven't measured the power reserve but I'd anticipate at least 30-35 hours and probably better.


----------



## adi4 (Dec 20, 2011)

Just got mine in today, and all I can say is wow! This is a beautiful watch and it seriously is very hard to show it in pictures. Also, Kevin was great to deal with and answered any questions I had so promptly I was surprised.

Will need to see if I like the black strap on it, but I may switch to a dark honey brown later when I get the chance to pick one up.


----------



## NineFace (Jan 22, 2012)

I know right! It's a very nice watch I thinking to get another one for my friend  what is you number?


----------



## adi4 (Dec 20, 2011)

Number 177


----------



## NineFace (Jan 22, 2012)

The top past of bezel is starting to get some scratch a little T_T 
I know the watch will get scratch if you wearing it everyday but do you guys have any tips to prevent it?


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

NineFace said:


> The top past of bezel is starting to get some scratch a little T_T
> I know the watch will get scratch if you wearing it everyday but do you guys have any tips to prevent it?


I'm not sure if there's a real way to avoid scratching such a highly polished bezel. You could get some Cape Cod polishing cloth to polish it out if it gets really bad.


----------



## wessa (Feb 10, 2012)

Very nice watch indeed. 
All credit to Kevin from Sea Gull US for getting this together.
After some dramas with PayPal (ughrrr), I have finally managed to settle the payment to Kevin and my #151/500 is on the way. Thanks Kevin for your patience!
151 = YiWuYi 
Not a bad number 

Wessa


----------



## Vemrik (Dec 14, 2011)

Well, yesterday no. 169/500 arrived and today it shines on my left wrist. What a wonderful saturday - thank's Kevin!


----------



## wessa (Feb 10, 2012)

My Yi WuYi 151/500 arrived today.
One simple word - STUNNING.
It has been said here somewhere before and I will say it again - You will not get a real feel for this watch until you actually hold one in your hands.
Have seen some great photos and no disrespect to the great photographers here but somehow the watch looks far better in real life.
THe same can be said of the 55th Aniversary.

Wessa


----------



## NineFace (Jan 22, 2012)

wessa said:


> My Yi WuYi 151/500 arrived today.
> One simple word - STUNNING.
> It has been said here somewhere before and I will say it again - You will not get a real feel for this watch until you actually hold one in your hands.
> Have seen some great photos and no disrespect to the great photographers here but somehow the watch looks far better in real life.
> ...


I know, right! Thats why I wanna get another one as a present.


----------



## AlbertaTime (Dec 27, 2008)

wessa said:


> Have seen some great photos and no disrespect to the great photographers here but somehow the watch looks far better in real life.


Yup.


----------



## wessa (Feb 10, 2012)

wessa said:


> My Yi WuYi 151/500 arrived today.
> One simple word - STUNNING.
> It has been said here somewhere before and I will say it again - You will not get a real feel for this watch until you actually hold one in your hands.
> Have seen some great photos and no disrespect to the great photographers here but somehow the watch looks far better in real life.
> ...


And here she is:


----------



## calvincc (Jan 15, 2012)

Does anyone know why the crown is covered in blue wax? It's so hard to get the wax off.


----------



## NineFace (Jan 22, 2012)

calvincc said:


> Does anyone know why the crown is covered in blue wax? It's so hard to get the wax off.


just for protection when shipping and easy to get it off, at first I not gonna take it off but I want to see the detail of it 

mine got small hardly notice scratches all over the bezel now, I think because I like to put my hand in the pocket  but it's $200 watch so I don't worries so much


----------



## Colin63 (Mar 10, 2010)

Gave my Wuyi a good wind and left it to run down. Ran for 44 hours and 6 minutes.

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk


----------



## vokotin (Jun 2, 2011)

Pretty good result! All my eta 2824-2 watches have 40 hours power reserve, tested of course.


----------



## skywatch (Aug 3, 2010)

Colin63 said:


> Gave my Wuyi a good wind and left it to run down. Ran for 44 hours and 6 minutes.


That's an excellent result. Mine went for about 41 hours, similar to the ST21 in my 816.351. I will admit that the Wuyi is not regulated quite as precisely as my other Sea-Gulls. It gains about 20 seconds a day, nothing to complain about though. It's among my favorite watches.


----------



## NineFace (Jan 22, 2012)

skywatch said:


> That's an excellent result. Mine went for about 41 hours, similar to the ST21 in my 816.351. I will admit that the Wuyi is not regulated quite as precisely as my other Sea-Gulls. It gains about 20 seconds a day, nothing to complain about though. It's among my favorite watches.


it's been 10 days since I reset it and it only gain 20sec lol but last weekend I saw it run slower too :-|


----------



## skywatch (Aug 3, 2010)

NineFace said:


> it's been 10 days since I reset it and it only gain 20sec lol but last weekend I saw it run slower too :-|


In general my Sea-Gulls have been the best regulated mechanical watches in my collection, generally within a few seconds a day out of the box, and remaining accurate over time. My Wuyi is plenty good, it's just that the others have raised my expectations unrealistically. Your performance is more typical of my experience, and rare indeed among any mechanical - cheap or costly! One reason I have become so fond of these watches.


----------



## NineFace (Jan 22, 2012)

New strap!


wuyi and SARB065-1 by NineFace, on Flickr


wuyi and SARB065-5 by NineFace, on Flickr


----------



## skywatch (Aug 3, 2010)

That looks great with the new deployant strap. I recently switched mine over to the Teju strap I showed up higher. Still enjoying the dress-up game.


----------



## NineFace (Jan 22, 2012)

The stock strap is too matt which not with the watch at all


----------



## skywatch (Aug 3, 2010)

NineFace said:


> The stock strap is too matt which not with the watch at all


I agree, although it's an excellent strap on its own, it just needs to be on a black/SS watch. I think most of us have come to the conclusion that the Wuyi benefits from a bit of dark reddish brown to highlight the gold details. Classy but not overly formal. I work at home, so I almost never wear a suit (weddings, funerals, etc.) but I enjoy a clean dressy watch any time!


----------



## woodville63 (Dec 28, 2011)

This watch is growing on me but I am concerned about the accuracy being reported. It doesn't seem as good as a Sea-gull Sea-gull, if you know what I mean. 

Is this watch using the top-grade 2130? Those of you that have had it longer than a month, what accuracy are you seeing?


----------



## wessa (Feb 10, 2012)

I do not have factual information but I would be very surprised if it was anything else than a top-grade movement from Sea Gull as this is Kevin's "baby".
My Yi WuYi (#151) arrived on Feb 21st. It is running quite consistently at +6 sec per day which I consider quite good for a non COSC certified watch.
Please keep in mind that it sits in the box 95% of the time (hand wound every evening) as there are several others competing for their share of my wrist time.


----------



## bigbondjing (Jul 17, 2009)

I haven't timed it over a straight week yet, but my WuYi has been accurate to within + 3-4 seconds a day. 

So far, the ST2130 is a winner.

Seagull! :-!


----------



## skywatch (Aug 3, 2010)

woodville63 said:


> This watch is growing on me but I am concerned about the accuracy being reported. It doesn't seem as good as a Sea-gull Sea-gull, if you know what I mean.
> Is this watch using the top-grade 2130? Those of you that have had it longer than a month, what accuracy are you seeing?


I suspect that the Wuyi movement matches the good quality of the Sea-Gull branded ST21's, and that performance variations we experience will be due to differences in regulation and shipment jostling. It's important that we distinguish between "accuracy" in the sense of the possibility of keeping time, versus "regulation" which describes how perfectly calibrated (or how lucky we get) with an otherwise very good movement. Mechanical movements are slightly imperfect despite all our obsessions. Sea-Gull has a history of shipping very well regulated (and accurate) movements. Most of my Sea-Gull watches arrive better regulated than my average Swiss or German watches (and I have some good ones.) However, I don't expect every movement to deliver ± 5 seconds a day. ETA movements rarely do that, and if they do upon purchase, they might drift after a year or two. Questions about accuracy or "quality" are borderline theoretical. We love to brag when we get an accurate watch, we tend to be quiet when we get a less-perfect watch; so you see a skewed sample on this forum. If you want extreme accuracy, use quartz, simple enough - that's what most of the public has done. We get attracted to this mechanical thing for odd reasons, that defy logic. I love my Wuyi despite running +20sec/day. It is consistent in that behavior, so it is "accurate". If it averaged perfect time on my wrist after one week, but ran +20 sec one day, -40 sec the next...etc.... I would not call it "accurate" nor "consistent" but pretty good as a real-world performer. However, this particular watch runs consistently 20 sec fast per day, whether sitting or worn. So, it's accurate (and even well regulated, one could argue) but it may need a tiny tweak on the timing. No big deal. The movement is top notch.


----------



## fingmachine (Mar 16, 2012)

Because of all your praises, combined with the excellent price-for-quality, I ordered the WUYI tonight. I had my heart set on the all silver aesthetic of the 819.351 and mentioned that to Kevin, after ordering, who was so incredibly nice to reply within moments. (I did spend all but my last $3 on it.) I'm just writing to let you know that you are doing a very good job praising/selling his watches to newbs like me, and that thanks to the kindness and exceptional customer service of Kevin Ma, there is one more WUYI available for you guys - I'll be saving up for the silver, not as special, more expensive but more to my liking 819.351.
Thanks WUS and Thanks Kevin Ma.


----------



## skywatch (Aug 3, 2010)

fingmachine said:


> Because of all your praises, combined with the excellent price-for-quality, I ordered the WUYI tonight. I had my heart set on the all silver aesthetic of the 819.351 and mentioned that to Kevin, after ordering, who was so incredibly nice to reply within moments. (I did spend all but my last $3 on it.) I'm just writing to let you know that you are doing a very good job praising/selling his watches to newbs like me, and that thanks to the kindness and exceptional customer service of Kevin Ma, there is one more WUYI available for you guys - I'll be saving up for the silver, not as special, more expensive but more to my liking 819.351.
> Thanks WUS and Thanks Kevin Ma.


They are both beautiful watches, and Kevin is truly a great asset for us addicts. As you can see below, the two watches are quite similar, and some of us don't have enough self-restraint to own just one or the other. :-x


----------



## wessa (Feb 10, 2012)

skywatch said:


> .... and some of us don't have enough self-restraint to own just one or the other. :-x


Oh, I know what you mean o|


----------



## nagyg (Oct 24, 2011)

The Wuyi has arrived to me.


----------



## nagyg (Oct 24, 2011)

Wuyi on golden brown Hirsch Ascot:


----------



## Will_f (Jul 4, 2011)

skywatch said:


> I love my Wuyi despite running +20sec/day. It is consistent in that behavior, so it is "accurate". If it averaged perfect time on my wrist after one week, but ran +20 sec one day, -40 sec the next...etc.... I would not call it "accurate" nor "consistent" but pretty good as a real-world performer. However, this particular watch runs consistently 20 sec fast per day, whether sitting or worn. So, it's accurate (and even well regulated, one could argue) but it may need a tiny tweak on the timing. No big deal. The movement is top notch.


I agree that it is an excellent movement and consistency is everything. My daily wearer (a 2836 from a watch company known for shipping carefully adjusted watches) ran consistently at -4s/d which drove me nuts, but it was easily fixed. Thirty bucks at the local watch maker to have it regulated and problem solved. It now runs close enough to zero to not matter.

I've only owned one watch that started out well regulated and stayed that way- my Orient M-Force. My WUYI started at +15 and now runs consistently at +10 whenever I check it. In my experience this is typical performance for 28XX movements and their cousins. If I wore it every day, I'd get it regulated, but I just don't wear it enough for it to be an issue.

Will


----------



## skywatch (Aug 3, 2010)

Will_f said:


> I agree that it is an excellent movement and consistency is everything. My daily wearer (a 2836 from a watch company known for shipping carefully adjusted watches) ran consistently at -4s/d which drove me nuts, but it was easily fixed. Thirty bucks at the local watch maker to have it regulated and problem solved. It now runs close enough to zero to not matter.
> 
> I've only owned one watch that started out well regulated and stayed that way- my Orient M-Force. My WUYI started at +15 and now runs consistently at +10 whenever I check it. In my experience this is typical performance for 28XX movements and their cousins. If I wore it every day, I'd get it regulated, but I just don't wear it enough for it to be an issue. ...


I think we rarely know the potential for accuracy in a movement, versus the regulation effort put in at the factory. I suspect the Seagull ST21 has the same potential as the ETA 2824, and probably no different from ETA 2893 or 2895 (I have watches with each of those movements made by Hamilton and Oris.) However, I think the human effort to ship a watch with such good regulation is worthy of comment. Sea-Gull nails it. Really. Over and over. I have a bunch of Sea-Gull branded watches and they make my eyes roll, how consistently good they are. I am comparing them to watches I own that cost 10x more. This weekend I took my Sea-Gull 816.351 to a wedding in the Sierra Foothills for three days. It was my only watch. I hacked it to atomic time on Thursday. I came home on Sunday and the watch had drifted -2 seconds... in 3 days. I am not one of these people to obsess about accuracy, and I will easily admit that my recently acquired Damasko DA37 loses 20 sec each day (ETA 2824). I own several Sea-gulls and they are mostly crazy accurate. In fact that's the only reason I critique the WuYi a tiny bit - I know it can do better.


----------



## Will_f (Jul 4, 2011)

skywatch said:


> I think we rarely know the potential for accuracy in a movement, versus the regulation effort put in at the factory. I suspect the Seagull ST21 has the same potential as the ETA 2824, and probably no different from ETA 2893 or 2895 (I have watches with each of those movements made by Hamilton and Oris.) However, I think the human effort to ship a watch with such good regulation is worthy of comment. Sea-Gull nails it. Really. Over and over. I have a bunch of Sea-Gull branded watches and they make my eyes roll, how consistently good they are. I am comparing them to watches I own that cost 10x more. This weekend I took my Sea-Gull 816.351 to a wedding in the Sierra Foothills for three days. It was my only watch. I hacked it to atomic time on Thursday. I came home on Sunday and the watch had drifted -2 seconds... in 3 days. I am not one of these people to obsess about accuracy, and I will easily admit that my recently acquired Damasko DA37 loses 20 sec each day (ETA 2824). I own several Sea-gulls and they are mostly crazy accurate. In fact that's the only reason I critique the WuYi a tiny bit - I know it can do better.


I think your Damasko is actually a 2836. Sorry to hear it's losing 20. Damasko has a reputation for very well regulated movements. Did you buy it new?


----------



## skywatch (Aug 3, 2010)

Will_f said:


> I think your Damasko is actually a 2836. Sorry to hear it's losing 20. Damasko has a reputation for very well regulated movements. Did you buy it new?


I bought it lightly used from the sales forum, so I'm not blaming anyone.  
(and yeah, I meant 2836... brain sneeze.)

Of course I love when a watch is hyper-accurate, but I don't obsess over it.


----------



## WYNNs1 (Mar 3, 2012)

WUYI Limited on Crown and Buckle NATO


WUYI Limited on Leather NATO by WYNNss1, on Flickr


----------



## wessa (Feb 10, 2012)

Trully an elegant piece. I'm so glad I got one for myself as well.


----------



## skywatch (Aug 3, 2010)

WYNNs1 said:


> WUYI Limited on Crown and Buckle NATO
> 
> 
> WUYI Limited on Leather NATO by WYNNss1, on Flickr


Wow! That looks great on a NATO. :-!


----------



## calvincc (Jan 15, 2012)

Does anyone know where I can find a sapphire crystal for my WuYi? Thanks.


----------



## skywatch (Aug 3, 2010)

calvincc said:


> Does anyone know where I can find a sapphire crystal for my WuYi? Thanks.


Hi Calvin - I was curious about what the actual crystal is made from on the WuYi, as it looks and behaves the same as the crystal on my 816.351, which I believe to be sapphire. After you posed your question here, I wrote Kevin Ma to ask him directly. Here's what he replied:

"The material used on WUYI is actually recommended by the production manger from Sea-Gull. It is no sapphire crystal for sure. The material is glass (very close to sapphire glass and is better than mineral crystal.)"

It sounds like you may not see a huge improvement with sapphire, but you could inquire with Kevin about paying for a swap with the 819.351 crystal, which seems identically sized. However, to my eyes, the two look so similar that I wonder if my 816 is in fact the same hardened glass as the WuYi. With the water drop test, they acted the same as sapphire, and they haven't scratched at all, so I just don't know if you would get much benefit with the upgrade.


----------



## calvincc (Jan 15, 2012)

Thanks for looking into it. I won't bother with the upgrade then.


----------



## Philbee (Feb 5, 2012)

My #049 arrived yesterday.
As others have said you can't really appreciate the beauty of the WUYI's face until you have the watch in your hand.








Nicely domed crystal.








Eye candy








I noticed tonight under artificial light the face had a distinct depth to it, the edges of the face appeared raised and the centre almost concave.
Light shining through the crystal seemed to emphasise the effect too.
Unfortunately it didn't come out on the photo but it was a distinct 3D effect with real depth.








Kudos to Kevin and the forum members who had a hand in bringing this very desirable watch to fruition.


----------



## skywatch (Aug 3, 2010)

Philbee said:


> ..
> I noticed tonight under artificial light the face had a distinct depth to it, the edges of the face appeared raised and the centre almost concave.
> Light shining through the crystal seemed to emphasise the effect too.
> Unfortunately it didn't come out on the photo but it was a distinct 3D effect with real depth.
> ...


Those are beautiful photos, Philbee. I think you succeed in showing the depth of the dial. Indeed it's a very photogenic watch, and even better in person.


----------



## Colin63 (Mar 10, 2010)

skywatch said:


> Those are beautiful photos, Philbee. I think you succeed in showing the depth of the dial. Indeed it's a very photogenic watch, and even better in person.


I agree, great photos! Wearing mine right now.b-)


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

This is my Seagull USA Wuyi on an OEM milk chocolate brown strap which came with my Seagull M185S. I think the color works quite well, and I'm now on the hunt for a nicer quality crocodile strap with a similar color. Does anyone have any suggestions on where to get good quality genuine alligator or crocodile straps for a reasonable price?


----------



## CheapThrills (May 16, 2012)

Skywatch:
I would agree on accuracy concerning ST21. I have been checking my 816.352 now for a month. At first, it gained 2-3sec/day, now it loses 0.5 to 1.0 sec a day after a month.

I have tried to find a position for night, to get it gain a bit but it seems very hard. It does seem to be very tolerant for different positions. It loses around one sec per day on table as well as on hand. Really small difference, I was expecting FAR worse after reading random talk about mechanical watches.


----------



## hooligan (Apr 8, 2012)

Congrats to all you lucky guys who have received this model.
I looked through this thread for ten minutes and barely managed to restrain myself from ordering one. This watch looks even better in wrist shots than stock photos. 

Edit: Moved side question to forum as a new thread.


----------



## hooligan (Apr 8, 2012)

hooligan said:


> Congrats to all you lucky guys who have received this model.
> *I looked through this thread for ten minutes and barely managed to restrain myself from ordering one.* This watch looks even better in wrist shots than stock photos.
> 
> Edit: Moved side question to forum as a new thread.


Well I couldn't restrain myself for long. I ordered my Wuyi yesterday afternoon and Kevin shipped it the same day. Now comes the feeling of pleasant and slightly nervous anticipation I get while waiting for a new watch to arrive.

I know others have said these things before but I just wanted to give my compliments to Kevin and Sea-Gull USA for providing excellent and friendly service.


----------



## zoomjohn (Dec 18, 2007)

Reviving an old thread, but these pics probably are most appropriate here. My Wuyi on NATO & mesh for comparisons.


----------



## Harryzhu (Sep 24, 2012)

nice watch, so awesome.


----------



## Vemrik (Dec 14, 2011)

Well, might as well put up a few pictures on mine on a new strap - Hirsch python. I am extremely happy with the looks and I think it actually gives the watch a new dimension. So here goes:


----------



## miroman (Oct 29, 2010)

Hi all,
let's up the thread win a new income.Since the realization of the last reissue I noticed that the 'genuine Chinese' reissue is much more influenced by the 'genuine Wuyi 51', while the American reissue looks more like m177s (which is very successful and popular too). Unfortunately the Chinese version costs more than twice. At last, after a year from buying the American, the time for the genuine Chinese WuYi has come:










It came in a very nice wooden case, colored in bordoux.



















Every detail is very carefully thought through - the dial:










branded crown:










branded clasp:










fine and precise engraved solid back:










Here are some pics together:





































Very sleek and stylish watch. I am very happy that I can add it to my collection near to his American brother.
I hope to you like it too.

Regards, Miro.


----------



## pinkits (Jul 8, 2012)

I could not resist any longer,my Wuyi arrived this morning and i am delighted,i already had a brown strap waiting and other reviewers where correct in saying the stock black strap does not do alot for the watch ,and as others have said pictures do not do it justice,it looks amazing in reality...apologies for the quality of pics.

I give you Wuyi number 079.









































An absolute stunner and great service from Kevin,took just over a week from California to the U.K.


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)

Many congrats. mate, enjoy 

Great pics. btw, cheers


----------



## Genghis (May 18, 2013)

Well, I'm a bit late to the party, but here's my new addition. It's not the super affordable I mentioned in a different thread. This one just happened to arrive first.



Excuse my horrible photographic skills, as there are much better pictures throughout this thread. This is just to keep the picture fiends off my back. ;-)

I'm normally not a gold person and have always avoided it in the past. But this one isn't in your face gold and I really liked the clean look of it. I've never thought about owning a Chinese watch, but reading through WUS has opened my eyes. Plus being Chinese-American, I was drawn to it even more.

Kevin promptly answered a few of my questions over the long weekend, and I ordered it on Monday, a holiday. Three days later, I am wearing it on my wrist. It helps that I only live two states away. The watch is just as good looking in person as some of the photos here. I like the black strap, but I think I will have to try out a brown strap to see if I like it better. I'm trying to diversify from my normal black and silver motif.

And I like the fact that I just got it in during the month of May. Fitting...


----------



## AlbertaTime (Dec 27, 2008)

I'm always impressed when I see photos of this watch.

It's as difficult to get a picture that does it justice as it is to take a shot that makes it look bad.

Congratulations.


----------



## calbear13 (Jun 24, 2013)

I haven't posted very much on here (my only other post is in the Orient Mako thread), but I've been lurking for a few months and I just wanted to say I just ordered myself a WuYi last night! Kevin was so helpful and his customer service is amazing. He spoke back and forth with me late last night until we found a number that I wanted (#186!), and he sent it out first thing this morning. I am excited to say it will be here Monday!

This will be my first Seagull, and I am pleased to say that Kevin has definitely won my future business as a customer should I desire another Seagull. Definite thumbs up!!


----------



## pinkits (Jul 8, 2012)

calbear13 said:


> I haven't posted very much on here (my only other post is in the Orient Mako thread), but I've been lurking for a few months and I just wanted to say I just ordered myself a WuYi last night! Kevin was so helpful and his customer service is amazing. He spoke back and forth with me late last night until we found a number that I wanted (#186!), and he sent it out first thing this morning. I am excited to say it will be here Monday!
> 
> This will be my first Seagull, and I am pleased to say that Kevin has definitely won my future business as a customer should I desire another Seagull. Definite thumbs up!!


You have made an excellent choice,it is far more stunning than the pics suggest...enjoy.


----------



## madjh (Apr 20, 2013)

Oh, no!!, Patek have copied to the chineese :-d :-d :-d

This watch (the seagull) looks better in a wrist :-!

The patek is simply perfect.


----------



## edchac (May 6, 2011)

Just discovered this watch yesterday...
Ordered one today.


----------



## calbear13 (Jun 24, 2013)

I've had the Wuyi for over 6 months now, and four days ago I set it to see how much time it gained/lost over a 24 hour period. I've checked multiple times a day since the original setting which I haven't messed with since four days previous... and the watch has only gained half a second in 96 hours. 

I am seriously blown away. I've never been able to justify spending $1k+ on a watch (I have other habits, but maybe someday!), but this watch is surpassing expectations of what I can imagine the most horologically obsessed people have for their quintuple digit timepieces. 

It just goes to show that a watch isn't necessarily about where it's made, but the care that goes into making it. Still insanely impressed by Kevin and US Seagull.


----------

